# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Đang Dự Định Mua USB 3G, Cần Tư Vấn!

## hoangtrieuman

*gần chỗ mình có bán usb 3g rilan 7.2mbps, sử dụng đc cả 3 mạng, giá 700k. mình định mua nhưng phân vân chất lượng của nó vì giá usb 3g như vậy mà 700k. mong các bạn cho ý kiến!*

----------


## quynhseoenuy

*ko ai biết sao? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] ...up.....up........*

----------


## Mr_Dam

em cũng ko bit nhìu lém nhưng mà thấy trên thị trường usb 3g cũng ko nhìu.sao bác ko mua 4g ấy.dug lượng lớn mà cũng ko đắt thế đau ạ
http://doimoi.vn/

----------


## kattykatty89

usb 3g mà giá 700k là cũng mềm rùi đấy bạn ah.viettel 7.2 giờ là 780k còn vinaphone tầm 900k.

----------


## sgtpsibin

> usb 3g mà giá 700k là cũng mềm rùi đấy bạn ah.viettel 7.2 giờ là 780k còn vinaphone tầm 900k.


*mình biết! nhưng 700k mà sử dụng đc cả 3 mạng & tốc độ 7.2 mbps nên mình nghi ngờ về chất lượng!!!*

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

tất nhiên rùi.bây giờ mấy hãng đó giá đó là phải rùi.cũng không phải quá rẻ mà. ngày mới ra giá tầm 1,2tr nhưng giờ 3g thất thế nên usb giảm.

----------


## haqn84

đang dùng và thấy không vẫn đề mà còn mua có 650k thôi 3 mạng luôn nhưng thường chỉ dùng thằng vina vì dùng nó chùa mà bọn viettel và mobi không thể hack được [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## phamhoasp

> *gần chỗ mình có bán usb 3g rilan 7.2mbps, sử dụng đc cả 3 mạng, giá 700k. mình định mua nhưng phân vân chất lượng của nó vì giá usb 3g như vậy mà 700k. mong các bạn cho ý kiến!*


theo mình bạn nên mua hàng của viettel đi. mình đang xài d-com 3g 7.2mps của viettel. tốc độ truy cập ổn định lắm bạn ah. giá cước cũng rẻ, bạn nên chọn và sử dụng một mạng thôi, mua loại dùng cả 3 mạng thì tiện ích nhưng chất lượng thì không bít đường nào mà lần đâu bạn ah!!!
nếu thấy có ích thank hộ mình cái.:whistling::wacko::emlaugh:

----------


## hami

tôc độ 7.2mb thì khó tin nhỉ.mình cài usb 3g cũng nhiều, thử chạy thì tốc độ của nó bình thường mà, đường truyền có 16kb.

----------


## quoctiepkt

sau đây là kinh nghiệm bản thân đã từng sử dụng 3g (đã từng sở hữu từ s-fone, 3.6m, 7.2m, hiện giờ đang sở hữu 21.6m)

*1) giá cước:*
- vina rẻ nhất

*2) cách chọn nhà cung cấp: (vina, mobi, viettel)*

- nếu bạn đi tỉnh thường xuyên => chọn viettel
- nếu bạn ở tp không, nhưng cần gói cước rẻ, chọn vina
- nếu bạn thích sử dụng đỡ rắc rối trong khâu đăng ký dịch vụ 3g: chọn mobi (tại sao? bởi vì: viettel bạn cần sài 3g, phải đăng ký sim chuyên dụng (tất nhiên đăng ký thì phải ra đại lý và phải có cmnd). vina: bạn cần sài 3g cần phải đăng ký 3g, bằng cách nhắn tin tổng đài, hay call trực tiếp. còn mobi: sim khuyến mãi, hay bất kỳ sim nào còn tiền, cứ cắm vào thiết bị là kết nối liền, không cần phải lèng èng)

*3) cách chọn thiết bị:*
- chọn thiết bị d-com của viettel: chỉ sử dụng duy nhất cho viettel, và với version mới của firmware khả năng crack sử dụng cho 3 mạng là hiếm và không ổn định (hay báo not device)
- chọn thiết bị đã unlock để sử dụng 3 mạng là lựa chọn tốt nhất về kinh tế và tính hữu dụng
-

----------


## penhi102

mình có bạn loại usb rilan 7.2 này, giá 700 là cao đấy, nếu bạn ở sg mình có thể bán cho bạn với giá 580k thôi, bảo hành 12th bình thường nha.
gọi mình số 0902 668 229

----------


## greenhome

không có gì phải bận tâm nhiều như vậy đâu, cứ mua xài đi. giá của usb 3g không thuộc nhà mạng luôn rẻ hơn của nhà mạng. bạn hãy xài vina đi, tốc độ cũng nhanh và tài khoản khuến mại xài đc luôn, còn vietel thì không. mobi gà lắm, chậm rì...usb 3g kái nào cũng hay bị rớt mạng kả, xài phải chịu khó tí^^.

----------


## abcbody

*cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều! mình đã mua 7.2 của viettel. đúng như bạn nhunggiotle nói, lag, rớt mạng riết!*

----------

